# mittelschmertz AFTER ovulation?



## MamaDee4 (Jul 19, 2005)

Hi, all!

Well, I'm fairly certain I ovulated two days ago. I had an LH surge 4 days prior to that, my mucus was right and is now gone, and my temp has slowly been going up for the last two days. My question is about ovulation pain. I have been having slight cramping on the left for the last week or so--for a few days, then tapering off. Then yesterday and today I have had more stabbing type pains on my lower left side. These two days would have been immediately AFTER ovulation.

Can you have mittelschmetz AFTER ovulation? I know as you age and have more pregnancies things can hurt more. : ( I am 39 and I have four kids, so maybe it's just that. I just have not read anything about pain after ovulation is over. I know if I call the Dr. they'll say to come in to rule out cysts or something. If it keeps up I will. But for now I'm wondering if you guys have had this.

Anyone?

Dee


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

A few possibilites:

Maybe you ovulated more than once this cycle? Though, when I've had ovulation pain, it never lasted longer than about 8-12 hours (not 2 days.)

My first thought was ovarian cysts- I've had them, and they're not pleasant, but usually not dangerous either.

Any chance it's constipation/ GI upset? What other internal organs are in that area?


----------



## blessedwithboys (Dec 8, 2004)

i just had to look in here b/c the word mittelsmerz caught my eye. :LOL i have felt it for yrs, but only just learned the term after reading The Midwife's Advice last month. i think there is a forum here for "Fertility" or maybe its called family planning? you might find some answers there.


----------



## wannabe (Jul 4, 2005)

I have pain throughout the second half of my cycle - it's quite common in women with endo.

Ruth - it's not possible to ovulate more than once in a cycle - if you ovulate more than one egg, it happens within 24 hours, before the progesterone rises high enough to inhibit further follicles rupturing.


----------



## RachelGS (Sep 29, 2002)

I have this pretty regularly. It has been explained to me as contractions of the fallopian tube as the egg moves through it. It can be pretty vicious, but also normal.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi there, it is very possible to experiance ovulation pains after O they r caused by the follicle left from were the egg popped out. The corpus lutium. If it is were it can rub or touch other internal organs this can cause pain. It is a bit of a raw spot a bit like a open wound. this can cause the pain to. It takes a few days sometimes for it to sort of heal.

Ovulation pain can happen up to a week before o and up to a week after o. Depending on were the corpus lutium is and how many eggs u released.

I know this cause I always hurt like that. A week before o the twinges would start then the actual O pain itself(this felt different to me) then the after o pains usually only a day or 2 but sometimes as long as a week after.


----------

